# [SOLVED] how to remove the front of desktop case



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

How do I remove the front cover of a gateway mfatxpnt 500x. I can't find a manual anywhere.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: how to remove the front of desktop case*

What makes you think it comes off in the first place and its not riveted in?

Are you trying to take off that front silver panel?


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: how to remove the front of desktop case*

I am trying to get at the start pushbutton, It seems to be stuck.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: how to remove the front of desktop case*

See if this helps at all:

"Facing front of computer you need to remove the left side cover. Cover release is on top of the computer in center of side panel. Press in on button and pull top of side cover away."


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: how to remove the front of desktop case*

I have done that. I cant access the pushbutton from inside.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: how to remove the front of desktop case*

The start button and front housing it sits in appears to be apart of the whole front case and doesn't look to be removalable. There's no access panel from the back? Did you check to see if it was riveted into the PC?


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: how to remove the front of desktop case*

I can't see any rivets. I removed the hard drive and it's mounting cage and I can see the back of the button bracket and wires, but can't see how to remove it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: how to remove the front of desktop case*

Is there enough access where you can get a screw driver and push the start button back into place? How far out is it?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: how to remove the front of desktop case*

As above with an eyeglasses or jewelers screwdriver.


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: how to remove the front of desktop case*

I think the spring is broken.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: how to remove the front of desktop case*

How old is the computer? The "fix" is to move the guts of your unit into a new shell. I don't know of a shop, at least around here that would try to replace the spring.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: how to remove the front of desktop case*

I agree, either try and push it back into place, or look for a new case. Finding a compatible spring will be difficult.


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: how to remove the front of desktop case*

Thanks for all your help! I will look for a new case. This is an old one.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'd recommend brands like NZXT, Cooler Master, Corsair, Antec, Fractal Design. They're all good, but its all a personal choice. I will say try to stick with a metal case.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

As a quick fix, if the case has a 'Reset' button on the front, swap the mobo-connectors to that - You just have to remember to press the right button though :lol:


----------



## deweylovem (Sep 28, 2007)

Great advice! Unfortunately there is no reset button.


----------

